# Topics > Games > Video games >  Defense of the Ancients (DotA)

## Airicist

Official website - dota2.com

youtube.com/dota2

facebook.com/dota2

twitter.com/DOTA2

Defense of the Ancients (DotA) on Wikipedia

Dota 2 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Dota 2 - Join the battle

Published on Aug 4, 2017




> The most-played game on Steam. Every day, millions of players worldwide enter battle as one of over a hundred Dota heroes. And no matter if it's their 10th hour of play or 1,000th, there's always something new to discover.


OpenAI Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Dendi vs. OpenAI at The International 2017

Published on Aug 11, 2017

blog.openai.com/dota-2

----------


## Airicist

Article "An AI Is Beating Some Of The Best Dota Players In The World"

by Ethan Gach
August 12, 2017

----------


## FlawlessMeerkat

I will never get back to this game ever

----------


## HaroldSi

> Article "An AI Is Beating Some Of The Best Dota Players In The World"
> 
> by Ethan Gach
> August 12, 2017


Crazy stuff. Why don't they develop difficult AI to practice against online? When ever you play against AI in games, the AI is almost always terrible. Even on highest difficulties.

----------

